# Today I met two train track kittys



## Billy Cougar White (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh my god what a great day. I'm planning to hop my first ever freight train from Amherst to Halifax, so today I was looking for spots near me to catch out, and i met two train track kittys. I met them about a half km apart.
Both were super friendly and wanted all the love in the world.


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 11, 2020)

I love cats. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jul 11, 2020)

*Awsome! Thank you for sharing this! Love cats (and dogs too!)*


----------



## gonz0 (Aug 8, 2021)

Is it common to find friendly animals like cats and dogs on the road or near the rails like this?


----------



## Tony G (Aug 8, 2021)

gonz0 said:


> Is it common to find friendly animals like cats and dogs on the road or near the rails like this?


Eh you see more dogs than cats and from my experience they aint friendly


----------

